# Picture Perfect Ava???



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

The girl keeps me laughing....


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

LOL the joys of owning a malt with long hair! LOL


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub: QUOTE (2MaltMom @ May 27 2009, 08:50 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781580


> The girl keeps me laughing....[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she is a character lol


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: Pat your Ava looks so cute! I bet she has personality plus. Cute photos.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

OMG hysterical!!!!!! Ava certainly keeps ya smiling!


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Ava looks like a tiny LBB in that first photo.

She is so cute with her little wet head. So Innocent, I just wanted to see what my mommy was doing, sorry.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Pat, my morning smile!!!!! Miss Ava is just adorable in every situation!!!!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Pat, that is so cute!!!! Sticking that little head in the shower!!! I just laughted when I saw that pic!!!! Cute as can be!!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

lol she is sooooooo funny!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

:wub: 

Don't ya just love 'em???


Mine all hate baths. They think it is torture. If it rains, the patio becomes their bathroom because it is covered and they will not get wet. 

But take them for a walk someplace where there is a puddle of dirty water or a sprinkler going and they are just all over it. :biggrin:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

That is sooo cute! Hunter likes to stick his head in the shower but he has gotten very smart and only sticks his head in at the back of the shower and pats at the curtain till I go and say hi to him. We're lucky because we also have a tub shower with high walls so he can't quite get that wet 

Oh, miss Ava - what are we to do with you!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless her sweet adorable soul...oh I bet she has many tricks up her little paw


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

She is so cute all wet in the face, maybe she just wanted her face washed out a little more. So she just peeked in, good she doesn't hate water though.

Brngs a smile to your face to start the day. :biggrin: 
Lucy


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:biggrin: Ava has that Jeopardy mischief in her..I can so relate!! I love seeing her , Pat!! Wet , dry or otherwise! She is a bundle of cuteness...I am so happy you have her. xx0x0x0 N :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: what more can I say :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh Ava, you are such a cutie. You won't get bored as long as she's around Pat. She's good for the soul!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

bwahahha that's hilarious


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

They are so funny. They keep a smile on your face!! :biggrin:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

How cute is she!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

:smrofl: :HistericalSmiley: Sweet little Ava!!! She really stuck her head in there! LOL


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Too funny! I just busted out laughing when I read your post. What a little angel!?

Leslie


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

She is just so cute!!! Absolutely precious!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Lol! She cracks me up!


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

AHH Ava is so adorable. I just love her tiny little face :wub:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

She is a stinker isn't she...


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL, that is too funny!! :rofl:

Adorable and mischievous, what a combo. :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Ava is absolutely beautiful!!! Diamond does the same thing....I get her all dolled up and I "try" to get myself together but shes sooo nosey and ends up looking just like Ava all wet!!! Im like oh boy, here we go again!


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ May 27 2009, 09:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=781601


> :wub:
> 
> Don't ya just love 'em???
> 
> ...


LOL! Mine is JUST like that! She hates baths, getting her royal feet wet on a rainy day, but rolls in every mudhole she comes across. :smpullhair: 

I took her to the beach a few weeks ago. She hated the sand. She hated the WET sand even worse. And she'd have nothing to do with the water. She had a diva fit! :hysteric:

After all, all that nice white sand didn't make a decent mud puddle! :rofl:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: what a hoot! :w00t: she's such an adorable character :wub:


----------



## mamapajamas (Apr 12, 2009)

LOL! Ava is such a cutie! :wub: She gets into such mischief! :innocent: 

About half the time when we were getting ready for an outing, I'd get Button all gussied up, get ready myself, then turn around and see her running around with her bow in her mouth! I've learned to do the bow last thing before we leave the house! :smstarz: :smrofl:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Ava is such a lil doll!!!! :wub: :wub: And what a lil personality she is!!! :wub: 

Ava and Abbie could pass for twins in that first pictures!!!! Abbie likes to do the no eyes trick, too!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Psssst Ava, it's Jett. I did that one time too. But now I know to stick my head in on the other side of the curtain...and only just so far. Don't worry. I'll show you the ropes.  Just don't do it too much or before you know it, your mommy will scoop you up and decide it's time for a bath right there in the shower with her! :w00t: I kind of like walking in the shower when it's my idea....but I HATE having a bath! :angry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH MY!!
That was hysterical!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:rofl: :smrofl:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:rofl: :smrofl:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Wet, dry, dirty, clean, no topknot, or topknot Ava will still be perfect! I wish I could say the same for myself.


----------

